# Tru-Fire Edge Hybrid



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I forgot to mention that the release it self shoots like a dream ,nice and smooth and quiet makes no noise at all, a real crisp release!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------

